# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm chuyên nghiệp nhất

## acc.anpha

* Công ty TNHH du lịch Anpha - Hồ Chí Minh*
*Địa chỉ:* 17 Nguyen Phuc Chu, Quận Tân Bình, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.   
*Văn phòng đại diện:* 373/1/60 Lý Thường Kiệt, Phường 9, Quận Tân Bình,Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. 
*Tư vấn trực tuyến:* 
*+Yahoo*: tournoianpha2.anpha                                                                                                                                         
 Skype: eminem_vn84 
*+Hotline* : 094 853 4404 (24/7)  Gặp Duy Phương                                                                       
* +Tel:* 08 3600 6008                                                                                                                               
*+Email* : info@anphatravel.com 
*+Website* : An Pha Travel 
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HÈ 2013*

*DU LỊCH THAM QUAN NHA TRANG* 
_Miền quê hương cát trắng - Vui chơi trong khu du lịch cao cấp_

§    *VINPEARL LAND (HÒN NGỌC VIỆT)*
§    *KHU DU LỊCH CAO CẤP HÒN TẰM*

§    *TẮM BIỂN, MÔTÔ NƯỚC, DÙ BAY, LƯỚT VÁN, BƠI LẶN, XUỒNG THỂ THAO.*
§    *THƯỞNG THỨC CÁC MÓN ĂN MIỀN BIỂN.*
§    *NGÂM TẮM BÙN KHOÁNG.*
§    *THƯỞNG THỨC TIỆC BUFFET TỐI ĐẶC BIỆT.*


ANPHATRAVEL
*NGÀY 1 :  SÀI GÒN - NHA TRANG (450 Km)(Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)* 



* 5h00* khởi hành từ *Cung Văn Hóa Lao Động TP.Hồ Chí Minh*, xe đưa du khách đi theo lộ trình Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Lê Duẩn, Đồng Khởi, Bạch Đằng, Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh... nơi có những công trình kiến trúc văn hóa kết nối những thành tựu kinh tế của *Sài Gòn* xưa và nay như: Dinh Độc Lập, Nhà thờ Đức Bà, Nhà hát Thành Phố, khách sạn Caravelle, cầu Thủ Thiêm, khu căn hộ cao cao cấp the Manor, cầu *Sài Gòn*.... 
*7h30* Dừng chân nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khu du lịch
*11h30* Đến *Phan Thiết (tỉnh Bình Thuận)*, Quý khách tham quan một thoáng thành phố và các thắng cảnh bãi đá Ông Địa, rặng dừa Hàm Tiến, bến thuyền *Mũi Né*. Dừng chân bãi biển *Cà Ná* (tỉnh Ninh Thuận), Quý khách đón gió biển, chụp ảnh, quay phim lưu niệm nơi có phong cảnh núi kề bên biển, đẹp nổi tiếng của miền Trung. 

 *15h30* Đoàn vào *Nha Trang* theo con đường mới ven biển Sông Lô - Hòn Rớ, qua đèo Cù Huân ngắm cảnh biển chiều trên vịnh *Nha Trang*. Đến *Nha Trang* (tỉnh Khánh Hòa) đoàn thưởng thức tiệc *Buffet* tối đặc biệt, sau đó về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*19h30* Xe đưa Quý khách đi dạo phố biển về đêm, qua chợ đêm *Nha Trang*, công viên Phù Đổng, Cà phê Bốn Mùa, khu hải sản Tháp Bà… Nghỉ đêm tại *Nha Trang.* 

 ANPHATRAVEL

* NGÀY 2 :  NHA TRANG - CÁC THẮNG CẢNH (Ăn sáng, trưa)*



* 6h30* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách ra cảng *Cầu Đá,* đoàn lên tàu tham quan vịnh Nha Trang_một trong 29 vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới, du khách ngắm cảnh làng chài, *Bãi Sạn, Hòn Tre*… thuyền cập bến tại cầu cảng của khu du lịch cao cấp *Hòn Tằm*, đến đây đoàn tận hưởng các dịch vụ hấp dẫn như:
 Tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi, tắm nước ngọt.
 Thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc đặc sắc.
 Khám phá các hoạt động của Khu nhà cổ: Dệt thổ cẩm, làm gốm, nấu rượu …
*11h30* Ăn trưa buffet với các món ăn hấp dẫn tại nhà hàng Ocean View. 
*14h30*  Đoàn đi viện *Hải Dương Học Nha Trang*, tìm hiểu về đời sống các sinh vật biển ở đại dương. Sau đó là hương trình tự chọn, Quý khách chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình sau:

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH 1:* Quý khách đi tham quan trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng cao cấp *I Resort*, với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp”, ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng.

* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH 2:* Đến với khu du lịch 5 sao *Vinpearl land (Hòn Ngọc Việt): * 
§    Đi cáp treo qua biển dài 3km.
§    Chơi các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh.
§    Xem nhạc nước.
§    Tắm biển và tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. 
*19h30* đi cáp treo hoặc đi phà trở về *Nha Trang*, tự túc phương tiện về khách sạn, hoặc đi dạo phố biển về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại *Nha Trang*.                

ANPHATRAVEL
*NGÀY 3 :  NHA TRANG - SÀI GÒN (450 Km)    (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
* 6h30* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra chợ Đầm mua đặc sản *Nha Trang.* Sau đó khởi hành rời *Nha Trang* về *TP.Hồ Chí Minh.* 
* Buổi chiều,* đoàn theo cung đường Ngã ba Cát Lái - hầm Thủ Thiêm, hầm vượt sông dài nhất Đông Nam Á để vào trung tâm thành phố.

 Về đến Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách.                               

* 
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI*
* ( Áp dụng cho đoàn khách từ 35 khách trở lên )*
ü    *Khách sạn 02 sao……1.699.000 đ*
ü    *Khách sạn 03 sao……1.837.000 đ*
ü    *Khách sạn 04 sao……2.450.000 đ*
ü    *Khách sạn 05 sao……4.884.000 đ*
* 
GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
    - Xe đời mới (16-29-35-45 có máy lạnh, tàu du lịch đi đảo, đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.
     - Khách sạn (1 phòng/2-3-4 khách), máy lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, nước nóng vệ sinh riêng.
ü    Khách sạn 2 sao     : PHƯƠNG NHUNG, CONTEMPO, CƯỜNG LONG, SÀI GÒN.
ü    Khách sạn 3 sao     : ANGELLA, HẢI ÂU, GREEN, SUMMER, MAJESTIC, THĂNG LONG.
ü    Khách sạn 4 sao     : YASAKA, LODGE, MICHELIA.
ü    Khách sạn 5 sao     : SUNRISE, SHERATON. 

 (Hoặc các khách sạn tương đương)
     - Ăn uống gồm 3 bữa trong ngày, sáng, trưa, chiều. Ăn sáng buffet, ăn trưa và chiều là cơm 
       phần 4 món, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương, 1 buổi tiệc Buffet BBQ. Nếu khách tự túc ăn, giá vé được trừ: 560.000 đ.
     - Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến.
     - Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
     - Khăn lạnh, nước suối trên đường  (1 khăn, 1 chai/ ngày).
     - Quà tặng, xổ số vui có thưởng.
     - Bảo hiểm du lịch theo qui định bảo hiểm Việt Nam với mức tối đa là 60.000.000đ/trường hợp.

*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
•    Các khoản phụ thu.
 •    Ăn chiều ngày thứ 2 (buổi chiều đi Vinpearl Land).
 •    Chi phí tắm biển, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
 •    Chương trình đi Vinpearl Land (Hòn Ngọc Việt), Quý khách tự chi trả các khoản dịch vụ sử dụng, theo bảng giá Vinpearl Land (Hòn Ngọc Việt) đang bán cho các khách hàng. Ngoài ra, Quý khách vui lòng tự túc phương tiện về khách sạn. 

*GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:   * 
-     Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
 -     Trẻ em từ 06 đến 11 tuổi mua 1/2 vé.
 -     Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ
     Được kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua 1/2 vé.
     (Tiêu chuẩn 1/2 vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung phòng với gia đình).
 -     Trẻ em dưới 1m3 được giảm 40% giá vé tại Vinpearl Land (Hòn Ngọc Việt).

 Tags: tour du lich nha trang l du lich nha trang 3 ngay 2 dem l tour di nha trang 3 ngay gia tot

----------

